# ND duck season so far?



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

*ND Duck Season so far?*​
Above Average1014.71%Average3348.53%Poor2536.76%


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

How has your duck season in ND been going, whether you visited or live here doesn't matter. Please don't include Canada or other states.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i've seen more pintails this year than ever. hopefully they can get a good nesting year again and then they will be really thick.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It's been pretty incredible this year, my personal best season I can remember. We never ran into the mid-October lull between the residents and migrators, when we wanted to shoot ducks there was always a slough of 2k or a field of 3k. Always options you just had to decide where you wanted to get them. Hopefully we get a good November. A game warden I spoke to said that could be attributed to the fewer non-residents (completely honest not looking for an arguement). Gas prices apparently have made the pressure drop considerably. I wouldn't be suprised to see that North Dakota's duck harvest dropped slightly though too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My worst year ever. I am about to call it a season!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah dont worry about it Leo, just wait for the 20 minute window the snows will give when they stop in ND.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Achieved my goal! My 10 yr old son shot his first duck. I am hoping it may get better as I want him to get more action. May have to fly home to La. in Dec for that! With mild temps and drought conditions, I understand the poor duck hunting at least the area I put many, many miles of looking. Oh well, new goal is to get my 9 and 10 yr olds their first pheasants!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys the best part is just starting......the Migration! Big old orange feet and lots of curls.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well we just got back from ND and had a great time. We didn't see near the numbers of birds we have seen in past years but still had some great hunts. Had some really great diver hunts but couldn't find many mallards.

We scouted a field of about 400 Canadas on Sat night and decided to hunt it Sun morning but only a flock of 5 came back. They landed with the wind behind us so we only got two.

We also had a field sat night that several thousand Mallards were working hard. We got permission for Sunday evening but that only produced two birds because the ROOST got BUSTED Sunday morning. Shot the only two drakes that we saw out of thre small flocks.

We started to see lots of snows and sandhills. Sunday morning we saw a flock of several thousand sandhills tornado into a field. It was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen. Crazy to say the least.

The busted roost really wrecked the weekend but what can you do. Thats why its hunting.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heavy pressure, roost busting galore, slow migration.....horse crap.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know. This is my first one. Sure beats the heck out of the duck hunting in Wisconsin though. At least that that I've done there.
Get shooting about everytime I go.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Any year I can get out and sit in a wetland and hunt is an excellent year. This is another in a long string of great years. Has it been the in terms of numbers seen or killed, no. But it doesn't matter one bit to me if I get ducks. I love to eat them but never measure the season by how many I get.

Almost every time I go I have the whole place to myself. Not unusual here but we tend to take that for granted I think.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

this has been my best year yet. but coming from alaska so i am happy to be able to hunt more than a month before the water freezes up. and in alaska once the water froze up the hunting was pretty much done.


----------



## duck-o-holic (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got back from my first trip to North Dakota from Alaska. There were more ducks than I've seen all season here.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Where I've been it's slow unless you find an isolated mallard roost, which there are a few of, but not easy to find.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I hunt at least once a week but usually 2-3x's and have limited out every trip since the first week. You just have to get out and scout. I also got a buddy of mine hooked on hunting so I have someone to pack all the gear.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Better than last year. But still below average.


----------



## sameyer (Aug 22, 2007)

We just returned from a six day hunt in SE ND. For shear numbers it wasn't great but my hunting buddy getting this goose on the last morning made it the best hunt ever. Learned a lot and while the people in ND were great, the hunting has changed and I wasn't really prepared for waterfowl like I thought. Still had some shooting at ducks and saw more birds on any given day then we have seen all season here. We did have a great time pheasant hunting and managed to catch some pike too. Great trip and we will be back.

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix ... _035_1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

We found that, as in the last few years, we had to spend a lot of time scouting to find our next morning's hunt. We still managed to find good shooting and decoying but we easily went through 15 gallons of gas each afternoon/evening scouting. But that is all part of the hunt isn't it? That's why we drive 15 hours to get here every year. There is nothing like it.

But I believe the numbers were down from last year. As always we found the local landowners very friendly and accomidating to us as duck hunters.


----------

